# Dear DLD



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dear Drivers License Division,

you guys are goofballs. You send me a letter telling me that it is time to renew my driver's license and that I need to come on over to the DLD and bring: my social security card, birth certificate, copy of a bank statement from the last 60 days, a utility bill with my name on it, and a copy of my mortgage statement to issue me a new license. Furthermore, a copy of the current driver's license that YOU gave me is not an acceptable form of identification to prove that I am who I say I am. So you ask me to bring so much documentation that I feel like it would have been easier to just give you a blood sample and a finger print.

Well I sacrificed my lunch break and drove on over to your office full of people with all forms of coughs and possibly leprosy to satisfy your request that I prove that I am really who you always knew I was. But then you tell me that the state issued copy of my birth certificate that I have used on countless other occasions is not an acceptable document because there isn't a shiny hologram on it. So I say "Hey, why dont we use my driver's license that you gave me, and that has a picture on it of ME to use as ID?" (I think this is a rather acceptable proposition, dont you?) "No sir, we cant use that. We need a certified copy of your birth certificate. Please drive clear the heck across the valley and pay $18 to get a certified copy of your birth certificate with a shiny hologram on it and we can renew your license."

Okay, whatever. So I extend my lunch break and make the trek across the Salt Lake Valley from Draper to get a copy of my birth certificate from the Vital Statistics office. Once again I am accosted by all manner of sickness and people that look like pirates wearing bedazzled spandex. I find the place that I am supposed to make the request and fill out a form. The kind lady that creates the certificate takes several minutes to finish eating her sandwich and then comes to the window and ask me why heck I am there. I tell her "I need a copy of my birth certificate to renew my driver's license." And she says "Okay, the fee is $18 and I will need to see some ID before I can give you a copy of the certificate." I then ask which form of ID she would like since I have it all with me. *"Your driver's license will be just fine sir."* So I pay $18 to get a copy of the certificate and then dodge texting teenie boppers on I-15 and begin my pilgrimage back to Draper from downtown Salt Lake.

Why am I telling you this? Well here is the problem: You wouldnt accept my driver's license as a legitimate form of identification (even though you are the yahoos that gave it to me in the first place) and demanded that I give you a copy of my birth certificate. The one that the state of Utah issued me years back wasnt good enough for you, so I went and got another one. But Vital Statistics wanted identification before I could have a copy of my birth certificate. My driver's license was good enough for them to give me my birth certificate, why wasnt a copy of my drivers license that YOU gave me good enough to give me a renewed license?

Am I crazy to think that I cant use my driver's license as ID but have to get my birth certificate in order to use it as ID and the only way I can get my birth certificate is my using my driver's license as ID?

So my 1 hour lunch break became a 3.5 hour lunch break and I hardly accomplished a thing today other than spending money and what is infinitely more valuable, my time on being your gopher boy.

I hope you can see the hole in your theory DLD goofballs. Maybe next time you can just take a fingerprint and call it good? But then again, my fingertips dont have holograms on them....

Sincerely,

Bax*


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good rant. 8/10


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It gets worse. If you want a passport, you've gotta have ID. And a certified copy of your birth certificate and a social security card. But you can't use a passport as proof of any of that at the DLD.

My 88 year old mother-in-law let her drivers license expire last December. They needed all of the fore mentioned items. The lapsed license wasn't proof enough of her identity. They wouldn't take that, or the word of her two daughters at the bank either. But they would accept a signed document from her doctor, who has known her for less than 6 months, and has seen her exactly twice in his life, as proof that she was indeed who all of her documentation said she was. Go figure. _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Good rant. 8/10


I'll give him a 8.5.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like the government. I seriously need to renew my license can you tell me what I need? Do I really need my SSN card? (I lost that years ago). Do I need my birth certificate? Serious what all do I really have to have?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > Good rant. 8/10
> ...


I just went through this as well. He really deserves a 9.5!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I went through the exact same thing recently. After all that, they printed the wrong birthday on my driver's license.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I got away with using a C.C.P..

Good one Bax. Must be easier to get fake D.L. but not a B.C. They can't show discrimination so they have to ask everyone. You know where I'm headed with this one. Right?

The illegals are going to drive without a license and insurance anyway.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a similar experience in Colorado. They don't think Utah Drivers Licenses are valid either. 

The kicker was it took 3 trips to get it all, and after all that they still would not let my wife use her legal name (first, middle, maiden, last) because "we don't have enough spaces in the program". If she hyphenated the last name, she could have, but she's not a hyphenator! 

It ended up "So you're telling me that I need all of this to prove that I am me, but your state-issued ID card won't let me have my name on it?" 

Bureacracy at its finest!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in earlier this month for my driver's license renewal. I took my old one, the letter they sent me, my passport, my birth certificate, my social security card, and my most recent water bill (to show I lived where I've lived the last 10 years). I walked out with a new drivers license (actually, a paper copy and my new card showed up in the mail a week later). 

My favorite story from my life was 20 years ago, when we got married. We went around getting new stuff for my wife to change her name. We had the marriage certificate they gave us at the LDS Jordan River Temple, but not the legal marriage license filed with the county. (copies of that cost money we didn't have). Anyway, we took the temple certificate to Social Security office - no problem there. They gave her a new card. We took the temple certificate to get a drivers license - no problem there. Then we took it to BYU Student records. They refused to accept the certificate issued by the temple, because it wasn't "official." BYU refused to accept a document issued by the temple, and signed by a General Authority of the Church that performed our marriage! Anyway, we still shake our head on that one.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> BYU Student records. They refused to accept the certificate issued by the temple, because it wasn't "official." BYU refused to accept a document issued by the temple, and signed by a General Authority of the Church that performed our marriage! Anyway, we still shake our head on that one.


And you're still a fan...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

A friend who's son is in Afghanistan had to have his son's renewed. They said they'd be happy to, all they needed was for the soldier to fax a copy of his old one. They lady commented this wasn't the dark ages our soldiers have access to fax machines now. What a joke.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you were mexican you wouldn't need all that crap.


----------

